

Indeed LSM Tree - Zolmeister0
https://github.com/indeedeng/lsmtree

======
fizwhiz
>> Random Reads: Indeed LSM Tree ->454 seconds; Kyoto Cabinet B-Tree->50 hours

That's ridiculous. AFAIK, Kyoto has the fastest random reads as per a levelDB
analysis[1]. Not sure how this stacks up against RocksDB, but stating that the
IndeedLSM tree is 2 orders of magnitude faster sounds suspicious.

[1]
[http://leveldb.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/benchmark.html](http://leveldb.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/benchmark.html)

~~~
mhuffman
Agreed, something has to be wonky with his(her?) Kyoto Cabinet configuration
or drivers. I have always had blazing results with KC and this is showing it
as being the slowest in every test.

